# 600 aquatics plants just arrived! list inside



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

Hello

R2O aquariums just received over 600 freshwater aquatic plants.
Over 150 anubias in stock, crypts swords, and many others.

List below 

Alternanthera rosaefolia ( Rosae folia ) 
Althenanthera lilacina ( Giant red ivy ) 
Anubias barteri ( Anubias barteri ) 
Anubias congensis ( Sharp leaf anubias ) 
Aponogeton crispus ( Crispus plants ) 
Aponogeton stachysporus ( Aponogeton stachysporus ) 
Aponogeton subulata ( Aponogeton subulata ) 
Aponogeton undulatus ( Undulatus ) 
Blyxa japonica ( Japanese rush ) 
Bolbitus heudelotti ( Java fern real form ) 
Cardamine lyrata ( Lyrata cultivated ) 
Ceratopteris thalicroides ( Indian fern ) 
Cryptocoryne balansae ( Balansae ) 
Cryptocoryne costata ( Costata ) 
Cryptocoryne lucens ( Lucens ) 
Cryptocoryne petchii ( Petcheii ) 
Cryptocoryne pontederiifolia ( Indonesia ciliata ) 
Cryptocoryne wendtii ( Wendtii green ) 
Cryptocoryne willisii ( Wallissii ) 
Echinodorus martii ( Waving leaf sword plants ) 
Echinodorus muricatus ( Americana sword ) 
Echinodorus paniculatus ( Amazon sword plants ) 
Echinodorus parviflorus ( Black amazon sword ) 
Echinodorus quadricostatus ( Pigmy chain sword ) 
Echinodorus radican ( Radican ) 
Echinodorus tenellus ( Mini amazon sword ) 
Eleocharis vivipara ( Hairgrass ) 
Heternanthera zosterfolia ( Zosterifolia ) 
Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides ( Eriocaulon setaceum ) 
Hydrocotyle verticillata ( Hydrocotyle verticillata ) 
Hydrophila corymbosa compacta ( Hydrophila corymbosa compacta ) 
Hygrocotyle leucocephala ( Mushroom plants ) 
Hygrophila species red ( Hygrophila species red ) 
Limnophila aromatica ( Red stem plants ) 
Lindernia rotundifolia ( Grape plants ) 
Ludwigia palustris green ( Ludwigia palustris green ) 
Marsilea quadrifolia ( Four leaf clover ) 
Mayaca fluviatilis ( Mayaca green ) 
Micranthemum micranthemoides ( Small helsine ) 
Nesaea pedicellata ( Nesaea pedicellata ) 
Nomaphila augustifolia ( Thailand stricta ) 
Nomaphila siameneis ( Special blue stricta ) 
Nompahila salicifolia ( Blue hygrophila ) 
Rotala indica green ( Rotala indica green ) 
Rotala macrandra ( Red bacopa ) 
Sagittaria platyphylla ( Eatonii submerge ) 
Vallisneria cockscrew ( Cockscrew ) 
Vallisneria contortionist ( Giant cockscrew Singapore origin ) 
Vallisneria gigantea ( Giant torta ) 
Vallisneria rubra ( Red giant torta ) 
Vallisneria spiralis ( Torta )


----------



## nbaallstr5 (Jul 25, 2012)

How and where do I purchase these plants 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darryl_v (Aug 26, 2011)

R2O (rivers2Oceans) is on the corner of dixie and dundas.


----------



## nbaallstr5 (Jul 25, 2012)

Oh ok. I never heard of it even though I've been to aquatic kingdom. Thanks ill drop by sometime. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darryl_v (Aug 26, 2011)

Ryan, the owner, is the old partner from aquatic kingdom. He opened his own store a few months ago.


----------

